# The Lion... part 2! (Hammer and Bolter 18)



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

For those that are interested in what will happen next in the story _The Lion,_ The E-book is now available for pre-order. Dudes and dudets, I am so excited. Below is a summary.

But for kicks the rest of the Hammer contains the short stories:



> The Oberwald Ripper - There is a killer in Oberwald, and Felix Jaeger is the prime suspect. Can Gotrek Gurnisson get to the bottom of the mystery and save his companion from the hangman’s rope? The Black Library debut of Laurie Goulding.
> *The Lion*: Part II - Lion’El Jonson and his Dark Angels battle daemons of Chaos aboard their flagship in the second part of a Horus Heresy novella by Gav Thorpe.
> Gilead's Curse: Chapter V - Captured and tortured by the terrible skaven Rat King, Gilead plans makes a daring escape attempt in the latest chapter of this serialised novel from Nik Vincent and Dan Abnett.
> Slayer of the Storm God - Returning to Marienburg to claim an ancient treasure, Gotrek and Felix face pirates, mutants and their greatest foe yet – a mighty avatar of the storm god, Stromfels – in this tale from the pen of
> Nathan Long.



Here is the link for those that are interested: *Hammer and Bolter Issue 18*


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this the "lion" story that will be in the next HH book The Primarchs?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Is this the "lion" story that will be in the next HH book The Primarchs?


Yes. Its being released over the course of three issues of _Hammer & Bolter_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Is this the "lion" story that will be in the next HH book The Primarchs?


Yes.

EDIT: Damn, ninja'd by CotE.


----------

